# Looking for Real Estate People on the Forum



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am looking to contact existing Real Estate Agents who are active on the forum. Whether you sell off plan, second hand residential or commercial properties . I would love to chat to you and meet you.

Networking is how things get done in Dubai I believe. I am coming across with buyers perhaps we can do business soon?

Michael J


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

When replying to this thread please remember the posting rules about advertising within the forums
Thanks


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Hello*



MichaelJ47 said:


> I am looking to contact existing Real Estate Agents who are active on the forum. Whether you sell off plan, second hand residential or commercial properties . I would love to chat to you and meet you.
> 
> Networking is how things get done in Dubai I believe. I am coming across with buyers perhaps we can do business soon?
> 
> Michael J


We are an American couple, managing a Real Estate firm here in Dubai. Our office sells anything and everything and we would like to get to know you. Networking is everything here, so we are looking forward to meeting you!

Carrie and Bart


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Michael,

I emailed you !

Regards,

Marc


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Marc

I got it and have responded via e-mail


----------



## padsam (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, 

I am a recent graduate in Real Estate with a years work experience in Ireland. I am coming out to Dubai in October for a two week visit and would love to meet a few of you guys to have a chat about working in Dubai. I have a few interviews set up but hope to get a feel for the place and sound out the good companies to work for. 

Look forward to hearing back from you.

Paddy


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Paddy,

Please PM me just before you come out in October, and we can arrange to meet up.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

moving to dubai today! going to rent something but looking at buying somewhere also, so very interested in this


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> moving to dubai today! going to rent something but looking at buying somewhere also, so very interested in this


Hi stevieboy, where are you considering to buy?


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Paddy

Check your pm ..I sent u the info you requested


----------



## padsam (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice ones fellas, look forward to that. 

Must say this forum is helpful in finding out more about Dubai and finding the answers to those questions that you thought were too stupid to ask!


----------

